# MBGFC Limited aka Monkey Boat



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

So who is fishing the Monkey Boat this year? I am fired up and can't wait til the 25th! Already riggin lures in the kitchen!

MScontender


----------



## reeljoy (Nov 9, 2007)

I do not normally fish tournaments, but it sounds like fun and I just got a newoutboardboat so Reel Joy is in.<STRIKE> </STRIKE>


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Lil Kahuna is in...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Reeljoy: You will enjoy it, they really do a nice job with the whole tournament. Lots of fun! Just hope for calm seas and blue water that is reachable!

TCAT: Glad your in, I need to reput a face with your name at the meeting.

I am going to keep my boat at OB Marina like i did during the Jr. Angler and man did that make it easier on me, keeping it in the water. I always dreaded putting 300 lbs of ice in my boat by carrying it across J&M's parking lot, a whole lot easier having a deck hand and OB Marina just load her up for me!

MScontender


----------



## Go MAMA (Jul 16, 2009)

I wouldn't miss it, i'm in

Go Mama


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

bumping to get this back up, so has anyone made a prelim decision on where they are running to? We are debating on whether to make a long, long run out towards Lloyds Ridge between the West Florida slope and the ridge. The satellite chloro imagery has been horrible lately but the best looking water seems to be around 105 miles south/southeast of the pass? Long Long way though! Hoping pretty water unfolds closer!

MScontender


----------



## reeljoy (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been wachting the sat imagery. A long way to run for a one day tournament. It doesnt leave much time to fish. At the moment my plan is to stay closer and fish areas I've caught them in before. If the water comes in to 80 miles I might go for it.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are in for sure.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Is this for 32 under only or is it any outboards and 32 inboards?? i was looking at the boats registered and noticed 2 boats over 32 that are entered??

nevermind figured it out!! i wouldnt call this a monkey boat when you could have a 40ft with outboards!! good luck to all fishing!! should be good weather this weekend!


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Going to try the limited tourny this W/E. We are novice and this is our first tourny. Read all the post and read all the magazines. I think it looks like plain dumb luck. So I feel like we have a chance LOL. What channel does everyone monitor while there out and hope to make new friends and see lots of fish. 

Jack 

Mobile


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Jack, I believe the Mobile Big Game Club uses ch 72. Pensacola Big Game Club who will be hosting the ladies tourney this weekend will be monitoring ch 68. Good luck and see ya there. 

Keith, Lil Kahuna


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Hyer Standards is out!!! The boat is in the shop and will not be ready till next week. We were looking forward to this since we missed out on the last tournament, but I guess we will have to wait an entire year. Good luck to all.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

abouttime236: They will go over all the details at the captains meeting, but the tournament channel is 72. You will here of any billfish caught on 72 as catch and releases have to be reported to a committee boat. I used to think it was dumb luck, but you make your own luck by being prepared, researching water clarity and temps, understanding how to put a good spread together, dealing with circle hooks, being on location at 530 AM etc... There is absolutely an element of luck but the good boats and crews always seem to be lucky!



MScontender


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

2 questions, is the tourney open to non-club members? is there a public weigh in, can the kids come see the fish? oh, 3, can you register at the capt meeting?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

yes, yes, yes


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

The tournament is <U>not</U> exclusive to club members and you can sign up prior to the captain's meeting.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Problem Child was one "yes" short. Yes to all questions. The billfish categories are all catch and release so the only fish on dock will be the dolphin, wahoo and tuna. Boats are to be under bridge by 8PM so I would think best time to watch dock would be around 7-8PM. It is at the MBGFC clubhouse and weigh dock in the OB Marina complex.



Forecast has changed from 1-2 to 1-3, but still OK just means some spray on way back in!



MScontender


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

I just got today's Roffs report. Blue Water is inching closer -looks to be about 85 miles due south near the Double nipple. Blue green water is north of the nipple. Seas are forecast for 1-3. Therefore, water conditions and seas are conducive for any small boat to fish. We will have great food from Cosmos, plenty of libationsand live music from Buzz Carpenter at the Captains meeting. Hopefully we will have a good turnout.


----------



## jameyr (Apr 30, 2009)

Calm seas and blue water at 85 mi. The exact conditions that make the new rules change a realissue for the true small boat guys....blue-green water within our comfort range but blue water easily in range of the guys with the bigger boats and deeper pockets. 

We've only skipped this tourney once since 2000, I have the $250 eat-shirt collection to prove it, but this year we didn't pre-register and we're still squarely on the fence.

MBGFC: Ifmy teamends up not entering, it is 100% due to the rules change. Otherwise, we'd be in, just like in years past. 

To those that do fish, good luck, and I wish you a smoother ride home than most of ushad last year. 

Jamey

Dixie Flyer - 25' Mako

Orange Beach, B'ham


----------

